# Anubias plant ??'s



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

My anubias plant has some issue's , 
Fertilized with tabs
once a month with iron
med light
growing on a rock

has brown around the edges of leafs

What to do???


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

I ended up taking mine out. Seems like they always had problems .


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Brown algea is common on anubias due to their slow growth, they really need to be in a shaded area to not have algea problems, 

as for the fertiliser tabs, they wont do anything much for anubias as they are not root feeders, you would need a liquid fertiliser for it, but you don't really need it in a low tech set up


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Marshall said:


> Brown algea is common on anubias due to their slow growth, they really need to be in a shaded area to not have algea problems,
> 
> as for the fertiliser tabs, they wont do anything much for anubias as they are not root feeders, you would need a liquid fertiliser for it, but you don't really need it in a low tech set up



Agree with all of this. Mine I keep under driftwood or other plants, in a shaded area.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, I,ve been trying for a higher light system, and moved some plants around, the annubias had yellow leaves so I gave it a shot of iron and moved it higher towards the light, obviously that was the wrong thing to do, I'll relocate it under the driftwood. I was trying to download a pic but was not able to get it out of my gallery to a new thread.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

This one?



Brown algae, mine all have the same unfortunately


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the one!!!! Can you cure the Brown Algae?


----------

